# Rig trip Thur./Fri.?



## LITECATCH

Looks like the weather might let us try a rig trip on Thur. Who else might be giving it a try?


----------



## reeldog80

I'm planning on giving it a try. Headed out of OB Thursday Morning. If anyone needs a ride, looks like I have a couple spots open to split fuel costs. Send me a PM if interested...


----------



## Head Kned

I just saw the forecast and I am thinking of changing our weekend plans and get down to Destin to make a run. I just ordered a Wilkens report for the Ram area. If it comes back with the same data as these others I will be down there.


----------



## Knot at Work

We will be there if weather holds up


----------



## FenderBender

I'll be out there on a friends boat. Knocking the dust off the weapons now...


----------



## Head Kned

Wilkens Forecast has mirrored NOAA and Florida offshore. it's going to be nice out there. I am trying to get clearance from the wife as I type this.


----------



## TCAT

I'll be on BluePrints...Heading out Thursday morning. Yeee Haw!


----------



## BILL_MONEY

Look for a little blue 18 foot mckey..... either he'll be by himself or i'll be on it with him !!!!!!!!! heading south tomm AS SOON AS THE WEATHER BREAKS !!


----------



## Trophyhusband

Where can I find numbers for the nearest oil rigs to Destin?


----------



## Head Kned

Trophyhusband said:


> Where can I find numbers for the nearest oil rigs to Destin?


There a bunch on the shelf out in front of Alabama pretty close 70 or so miles. The closest deep water rig is Petronius, it's on most Nav maps, but you can find the coordinates on the net easy.


----------



## Trophyhusband

Dang, I was hoping there was something closer than 70 miles. Something more like 30 miles.


----------



## Xiphius

The only way to get within 30 miles is to tow it to Ft. Morgan


----------



## BILL_MONEY

OK guys ... i amd stuck on the platform till late today and my buddy couldn't wait for me to get in and drive home so he is heading to the floaters by himself.... please keep a eye out for him !!!!! He'll be the only guy out there on a blue 18 foot McKee


----------



## TailRazor

Dang Bill i wouldn't know wether to laugh or what if i seen a 18' McKee out at the rigs lol...


----------



## LITECATCH

He is an idiot. We will keep an eye out for him.


----------



## jim t

LITECATCH said:


> He is an idiot. We will keep an eye out for him.


Hopefully he is a young idiot!

Jim


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

Really 18 ft boat ? And by himself ? Not smart . On another note good luck to whomever goes .


----------



## badazzchef

I have a crew of 6-7 people going tonight and we will return Saturday I'll make a general call on the radio for anyone out there


----------



## blzr

I guess this is him???? Sunrise at Ram..... It looked like he was by himself :001_huh:







BILL_MONEY said:


> OK guys ... i amd stuck on the platform till late today and my buddy couldn't wait for me to get in and drive home so he is heading to the floaters by himself.... please keep a eye out for him !!!!! He'll be the only guy out there on a blue 18 foot McKee


----------



## MrFish

WTF?! Why would someone head out to the rigs by themselves, much less in an 18 ft boat??


----------



## OBsession

MrFish said:


> WTF?! Why would someone head out to the rigs by themselves, much less in an 18 ft boat??



Balls?


----------



## skindeep

I saw him at Ram Powell as well. Perplexing to say the least.


----------



## captbuckhall

I had an 18' mckee. It holds 64 gallons of fuel...I never took it that far though. Yikes.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

My buddy just bought a 31 Cape horn, i may talk to him and see if he wants to go. Ill let you know.


----------



## samoajoe

Big brass ones!!! Did he catch anything?


----------



## Murphy's Law

I've been out 15+ and I've some one come up on me in a bass boat. Hate to of been him when the seas kicked up.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Head Kned

That guy has some serious sack.

We called our trip last night, I would just now be getting to Beer Can right about now had I left Atlanta this morning at 5. Forecast started showing some wind and we decided to stay home. Got some brownie points with the wife though, so next good weather window I'm going.


----------



## Clay-Doh

I just walked in the door 1/2 hour ago from the rigs. We left Wed night. Saw that boat out at the Ram. Was on BluePrints with Frenchy, FenderBender, and Pierce007, and a couple other guys. Was beautiful out there and we had a blast.

We did pretty good. Her's what made it back to the dock:2 YFT, 12 Blackfin, 1 skip jack, 4 AJ, 2 almacos, 11 grouper, and some other funny lookin fish I forgot what they were called...

5 fish didn't make it to the dock with a hungry crew! sashime hits the spot out there when you got your soy, wasabi, and dragon sause!

Ready to go again


----------



## Realtor

NICE!!!! More pics?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Didn't take but a few pics with my camera, most of the good stuff, like sunset at the Ram Powell, the Discovery Enterprise drill ship, tuna blood painted on my face, are all on my gopro that I can pull stills off. I'll get to it after a couple days rest!

heres one of the Pertronis at night


----------



## Snagged Line

Hey Clay, Did you Dive for the Tuna????? That is the report We are waiting for................


----------



## reeldog80

Clay, saw you at guys at Marlin. I was the yellow Sea Vee the got there shortly before you guys moved on. 

We ended with 1 Yellowfin on the edge when we slowed down to troll for whoo at the edge the picked up 3 more Yellowfin at Marlin. Caught a son and off bite of Blackfin all night. Ended up keeping 19 and throwing a bunch back too.

Otto


----------



## MSViking

Otto, Chris and others that went out, lets see some details!!!

Robert


----------



## Xiphius

left around 11 Thursday in the 33 Hydrasport Blueprints owned by Brian Moore. looked for some bait around the channel markers at pensacola pass...not much happening. took off for Marlin 1-2' some occasional thumpers. Veer off to MP 255 pull some stretches one BF. Move to Marlin..nothing on surface,not much on the fathometer. Off to Horn, beautiful water no surface action, very little on the sounder. troll around with some bally's pick up two football yellows. One virgin heart consumption...nice dinner! Slow night jig/chunk not much but a few BF. 430 am yellows moved in picked up 4 on jigs all 20-30# Another tuna heart eaten for breakfast. Sun-up troll bottlenose invasions eat ballyhoos off baits. switch to hard plugs pick up three more yellows on troll..Total 9 yellows,10 or so BF. Keith, Brian , and Josh all have gopro, and will post. Tough bite but we persisted and ended with plenty of yellowfin for 5.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Rigger*

Scott, you need any crew???:whistling:


----------

